# [SOLVED] D946GZis Memory Config



## ammontgo (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey all, I have an irritating problem with D946GZis mobo while attempting to use 2x2GB 2Rx8 PC2-6400 (667) RAM. The RAM is 'PRO Memory Upgrade' which I believe is just generic branding.

When I originally put this system together, I was using 1x1GB (800) RAM running at 667 and it worked fine. The D946GZis is micro-ATX form factor with 2 DIMM slots. The tech specs indicate that it supports dual channel when both banks are the same size, which these are.

Problem:
I get 3 beeps and no boot indicating 'no memory present' according to mobo tech specs. However, both sticks work separately and independently. System runs fine with 1x2GB. Tech specs say mobo supports 'up to' 4GB.

Additionally, I get the same beeps when I attempt to 1x2GB stick in one bank and original 1x1GB stick in the second bank. Tech specs explicitly show an asymmetric mem config using a 2GB and 1GB stick as I have tested. I do NOT understand why I cannot get >2GB config to work. I have scoured the internet for solutions and now turn to this community  (1st post).

Sources:
1. http://downloadmirror.intel.com/15108/eng/D946GZIS_TechProdSpec.pdf
2. http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/dsktpboards/d946gzis

ANY help would be MUCH appreciated,
Aaron


----------



## ammontgo (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: D946GZis Memory Config*

Will be happy to provide any additional information. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: D946GZis Memory Config*

From the Manual: DDR2667MHz is the fasted RAM the Mobo will accept.
PC6400 is 800MHz.


----------



## ammontgo (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: D946GZis Memory Config*

Great! Thanks for the reply. This is where things get tricky...

As I said, originally I was using 1x1GB DDR2 800MHz stick which ran at 667MHz due to my mobo specifics. I realize 800MHz is not supported, however it will accept the 800 at 667.

Now for the new memory. I am confused because one sticker says "2GB 2Rx8 PC2-6400U-666-12-E0" and another sticker on the same module says "2G DDR2-667 UDIMM CL5". So is this memory 800MHz or 667MHz?

If it is the 800, do you think it is unreasonable to expect the mobo to run both modules at lower, supported frequencies?

I have 2 DIMM slots and 3 memory modules. All of these modules work individually at the highest supported frequency by the mobo. Why can I not get my system to post when both DIMMS are full? Would it make a difference if I told my mobo to run the installed memory at 533MHz?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: D946GZis Memory Config*

Some DDR2 800 sticks will also have DDR2 5300 profiles others will not, mixing brands and specs can also yield some strange results sometimes it works other combos won't.

If the ram has 2 different stickers on it that would make it suspect.


----------



## ammontgo (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: D946GZis Memory Config*

Is there a tool that will log ALL available information on installed RAM sticks?


So IF these sticks are DDR2 800 - which I am still unsure of, and they had a DDR2 5300 profile; I could expect them to work?
If all of these 3 sticks are 800MHz AND work individually at 667MHz in this mobo; would this not indicate that multiple profiles exist for each stick?

I am not very experienced when it comes to RAM configurations.
I guess my main question here is - bottom line, if for every possible combination of these 3 modules I get the 3 beeps - it is safe to say that I will NOT get any combination of them to work together on this mobo?
I continue to convince myself that perhaps it is a voltage issue, or BIOS setting - or some other unknown cause that is easily fixed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: D946GZis Memory Config*

Use CPUz look on the Memory and SPD tab for each stick installed individually.


----------



## ammontgo (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: D946GZis Memory Config*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: D946GZis Memory Config*

Well that's a 2 gig stick, does the board support 2 gig sticks?


----------



## ammontgo (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: D946GZis Memory Config*

Yes... as you can see from table 3 which Tyree posted...

The two far right columns say:

"Largest Usable DIMM (one x8 Double-sided DIMM)"
"Maximum Capacity with two identical x8 Double-sided DIMMs"

However, as I posted earlier.. the DIMMs have a sticker on them - "2GB 2Rx8 PC2-6400U-666-12-E0"

I think the issue is in the fact that these are "2Rx8". While table 3 indicates "one x8 - Double-sided." Are these in fact "two x8 - Double-sided?" I am confused as to the meaning of "one x8" and "two x8"

What do these specifications mean? "one x8" and "two x8" don't indicate the 'sided-ness?' The "one x" and "two x" are not respectively single or double sided?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: D946GZis Memory Config*

Lets see the CPUz stats for the other stick.


----------



## ammontgo (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: D946GZis Memory Config*

K.. and just for clarity i have 2 new, identical sticks that have the first CPUz stats I posted. I am attempting to fill both DIMMs on the mobo with these sticks.

The CPUz stats below are for my original 1 gig DIMM.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: D946GZis Memory Config*

Notice the JDEC numbers on the SPD tad, those are the speeds the stick has the micro codes to run at optimum performance, then notice the speed and timings you're actually running on the memory tab, because you have DDR2 800 ram installed in board that only supports up to DDR2 667 it's not running at it's optimized state.

Lacking manufacturer, part number and serial number info, I would tend to think it's not quality ram.


----------



## ammontgo (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: D946GZis Memory Config*

Well it's not quality RAM. Determining that is irrelevant, and yes I can assume a DDR2 800 will not perform optimally on a mobo supporting up to 667.

I see this RAM is running at 333 MHz from the memory tab and I also see that this speed is listed under JEDEC#s. Will these 2x2GB sticks work on this board if I change the timings in the BIOS to that of the 266MHz JEDEC#? I would just like to know why these 2x2GB sticks will not work. Is it because they are double sided and my mobo only supports single sided in this configuration?

Again, I guess my main question here is - bottom line, if for every possible combination of these 3 modules I get the 3 beeps - it is safe to say that I will NOT get any combination of them to work together on this mobo?
I continue to convince myself that perhaps it is a BIOS setting or some other unknown cause that can easily be fixed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: D946GZis Memory Config*

They are not compatible with the board or with each other, so I would say no there not going to work together.


----------



## ammontgo (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: D946GZis Memory Config*

Ok so we have ruled out the 2GB stick and the 1GB stick combination. The CPUz stats for the 2GB sticks are several posts up. They are identical sticks... why will they not work together in this mobo? They work individually..

You emphasize the fact that they are 800MHz attempting to run on a mobo supporting 667MHz. Is this why they wont work together? Or instead, because they are double sided and the mobo mem config supports 2x2GB in single sided only?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: D946GZis Memory Config*

When use sticks not compatible to the board loading the slots can produce issues, the 946 chip set is a little funky to start with it's updated 945 chip set meant to be in low performance applications you see a lot in laptops and OEM value desktops.


----------



## ammontgo (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: D946GZis Memory Config*

Thanks so much for the replies and information. You can close this thread


----------

